# FREE 5-7 Sept. Bheki and the Magic Light.



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade. *

Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.



Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Now also in paperback. Ideal for teaching children about science, self worth and other cultures.

*Review*
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
*Review*
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks. I can't believe that I forgot to add this to the Bazaar when I first uploaded it. I spent ages searching fruitlessly for the thread, but then realised I'd never put it up


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have had some lovely reviews.

This was a well-rounded story, taking a simple science idea (electricity) and turning it into something so much more! Yes in this story children will learn about electricity and how it works, in a simple and child-friendly and appropriate way, I also appreciated that safety issues were discussed, but they will also learn about believing in yourself and that you don't need "things" to make you special, you have your own unique qualities and strengths that make you special just as you are. As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!



Bheki and the Magic Light


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.' 

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world. 

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children�s books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A boy who is small for his age discovers that being small can sometimes be an advantage.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.' 

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world. 

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.' 

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world. 

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.' 

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world. 

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Excited that Bheki is being translated into Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Translation into Chinese and first proof-reading now completed


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is now being typeset into Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the cover in Chinese  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is now being transcoded into the various digital forms ready for sale in China . Looking forward to seeing the cover in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Should soon be available in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now also available in CHINESE

https://www.amazon.cn/dp/B073QHZ75K


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Got two x 5 stars on Amazon.cn


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

First published by Penguin in their Puffin series.

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A bullied herd boy becomes a hero.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A bullied herd boy becomes a hero.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A bullied herd boy becomes a hero.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is now also available in a Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is also available in the Chinese edition on Amazon.com



Bheki and the Magic Light (Chinese Edition)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.



also available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.



Also available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.



Also available in CHINESE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is also available in the Chinese edition on Amazon.com



Bheki and the Magic Light (Chinese Edition)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade. Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Review by a teacher.

This was a well-rounded story, taking a simple science idea (electricity) and turning it into something so much more! Yes in this story children will learn about electricity and how it works, in a simple and child-friendly and appropriate way, I also appreciated that safety issues were discussed, but they will also learn about believing in yourself and that you don't need "things" to make you special, you have your own unique qualities and strengths that make you special just as you are. As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!



Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.



Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.



Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.



'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.



'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Review
_The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details._
Review
_As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!_



A bullied herd boy becomes a hero.

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.



Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.



Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Review_

The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*What better gift can you give to a child other than a book?*

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)



_*Review*_
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
_*Review*_
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Review
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

Chinese version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Originally published by Penguin South Africa.



Review

The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

Chinese version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)



*Review*

The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just updated the keywords using Publishing With Love's keyword nerve centre. Will be interested to see what happens when it becomes 'live' .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade. Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.



*Review by a teacher.*

This was a well-rounded story, taking a simple science idea (electricity) and turning it into something so much more! Yes in this story children will learn about electricity and how it works, in a simple and child-friendly and appropriate way, I also appreciated that safety issues were discussed, but they will also learn about believing in yourself and that you don't need "things" to make you special, you have your own unique qualities and strengths that make you special just as you are. As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade. Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth, as well as being an exciting adventure story.



*Review by a teacher.*

This was a well-rounded story, taking a simple science idea (electricity) and turning it into something so much more! Yes in this story children will learn about electricity and how it works, in a simple and child-friendly and appropriate way, I also appreciated that safety issues were discussed, but they will also learn about believing in yourself and that you don't need "things" to make you special, you have your own unique qualities and strengths that make you special just as you are. As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade. Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth, as well as being an exciting adventure story.



Review by a teacher.

This was a well-rounded story, taking a simple science idea (electricity) and turning it into something so much more! Yes in this story children will learn about electricity and how it works, in a simple and child-friendly and appropriate way, I also appreciated that safety issues were discussed, but they will also learn about believing in yourself and that you don't need "things" to make you special, you have your own unique qualities and strengths that make you special just as you are. As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Originally published by Penguin South Africa.



Review

The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

Chinese version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade. Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth, as well as being an exciting adventure story.

*Review by a teacher.*

This was a well-rounded story, taking a simple science idea (electricity) and turning it into something so much more! Yes in this story children will learn about electricity and how it works, in a simple and child-friendly and appropriate way, I also appreciated that safety issues were discussed, but they will also learn about believing in yourself and that you don't need "things" to make you special, you have your own unique qualities and strengths that make you special just as you are. As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade. Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth, as well as being an exciting adventure story.



*Review by a teacher.*

This was a well-rounded story, taking a simple science idea (electricity) and turning it into something so much more! Yes in this story children will learn about electricity and how it works, in a simple and child-friendly and appropriate way, I also appreciated that safety issues were discussed, but they will also learn about believing in yourself and that you don't need "things" to make you special, you have your own unique qualities and strengths that make you special just as you are. As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade. Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. *Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.*



Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Now also in paperback. Ideal for teaching children about science, self worth and other cultures.

*Review*
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children�s books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
*Review*
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade. Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. 
*Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.*



_Review_
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children�s books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
_Review_
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade.
*
Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.



Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Now also in paperback. Ideal for teaching children about science, self worth and other cultures.

*Review*
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
Review
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade.*

Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.



Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Now also in paperback. Ideal for teaching children about science, self worth and other cultures.

*Review*
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
*Review*
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!



'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade.*

Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.



Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Now also in paperback. Ideal for teaching children about science, self worth and other cultures.

*Review*
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
*Review*
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!



'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade.*

Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.



Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Now also in paperback. Ideal for teaching children about science, self worth and other cultures.

*Review*
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
*Review*
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

___'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'_

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*What better gift can you give to a child other than a book?*

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)



_*Review*_
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
_*Review*_
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class! 

_Originally published by Penguin in their Puffin series._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bheki is small for his age and is bullied by the bigger boys in his African village, but his magic light wins him friends and respect - until the light begins to fade.*

Join Bheki on his life-changing journey to bring power back to the magic light. Perfect for teaching children about science, other cultures, and self-worth.



Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Now also in paperback. Ideal for teaching children about science, self worth and other cultures.

*Review*
The high quality of writing and artwork make this book a treasure. It accomplishes what the best children's books do: It tells a compelling story while providing many educational details.
*Review*
As a teacher in the classroom you are always looking for unique ways to teach children things, and especially things that don't compartmentalise but link multiple subjects together, and this book does just this, so much more than just an interesting tool to use in science class!

'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate 'Read a Book Day' I am making ALL my books FREE on Amazon 5-7 Sept (except The Race). Bheki is an action adventure story that is perfect for teaching children about self-worth, science and other cultures. Visit my Amazon author page or double click the links in my signature. 😊


----------

